
Ask HN: Can you help me validate my MVP? - yantra_ml
I&#x27;m working on creating AI from excel spreadsheet. Can you guys help me validate my MVP?<p>What do you think about the landing page?
======
yantra_ml
Here is my website: [https://getyantra.com](https://getyantra.com)

------
lifehacked
What's the url?

~~~
yantra_ml
[https://getyantra.com](https://getyantra.com)

Sorry forgot to add the url. Here you go!

